# Edstrom, rodent valves



## the jungle guy (Sep 26, 2010)

where would be the best place to get some edstrom vari-flow valves 3/16"barb, Brass 

any where around the newcastle area? 

thanks


----------



## shaye (Sep 26, 2010)

I know Byron Moses had a few for sale don't know if he still does send him a pm


----------



## the jungle guy (Sep 26, 2010)

cheers mate


----------



## alorie (Sep 26, 2010)

Rodents Unlimited

[email protected] or 0429 400 922

Edstrom Vari-Flo Valve, 3/16"barb, Brass $6 each ($30 for 5)
Mounting Clip for Vari-Flo Drinking Valve with 3/16"barb $0.80 each ($4 for 5)


i bought mine of him, great to deal with. He's not in your area but it only cost me $6 for express postage.


----------



## JAS101 (Sep 26, 2010)

edstrom are out of stock and wont have anymore for 4- 5 weeks , as i emailed edstrom earlyer today wanting some .


----------



## JAS101 (Sep 26, 2010)

alorie said:


> Rodents Unlimited
> 
> [email protected] or 0429 400 922
> 
> ...


have they got a web site?


----------



## alorie (Sep 26, 2010)

no, i dont think so he operates out of his home. If you send him an email with what your after, he will send you back the price list.


----------



## ReptileRacksAust (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Guys,

All Edstrom watering components are available through reptileracksaustralia.com.au (email: [email protected])
I haven't gotten around to listing these on the site yet, but send any enquiries to the email address shown, with what numbers you are after and your postcode and I’ll get back to you with a quote.
I've currently got an order in with Edstrom that will be arriving in about 2 weeks.
Cheers,
Phil


----------



## AM Pythons (Sep 28, 2010)

byron moses...


----------



## the jungle guy (Sep 29, 2010)

thanks all, ive got a few sourced atm, just awaiting a price from one person and another waiting for them to come into stock, beats ordering from the US although a stack cheaper


----------



## ReptileRacksAust (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi All,

I currently have about 150 in stock and will be getting more in, in the next couple of weeks. 

Also, thanks for the kind words Alorie. "i bought mine of him, great to deal with."


----------

